# ~>} MY tiger shovel nose catfish~>}



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

*Hey guys this is my tiger shovel nose cat..he was 6 inches when i got him and now he is almost 10 inches..had him for about 3 months.*

*







*


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Is that the tank he is currently in? Just wondering why there isn't substrate lol. I know it is a preference but since catfish are bottom dwellers they would have a substrate.

I think catfish love me, I have caught two fish in my life, both catfish. They were both big too.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

he is in a 6ft tank..and to fill that with substrate is wayy too expensive for me...and he likes it like this ..lol...he always has his tank full of guppies..so he can snack on em anytime.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh, okay. Can they be in sand? You could always buy play sand from Home Depot, 50 pounds costs around $5. 

Do you just buy feeder guppies? If so I heard they aren't actually that good for them since pet stores neglect them even more.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

kfryman said:


> Oh, okay. Can they be in sand? You could always buy play sand from Home Depot, 50 pounds costs around $5.
> 
> Do you just buy feeder guppies? If so I heard they aren't actually that good for them since pet stores neglect them even more.


He doesn't really like the sand..i've tried that and he wasn't too pleased..he however likes to rest on a flat rock i placed in thre centre of the tank . oh and i catch my gupppies from a dam...they are wild guppies ( mosquito fish) quite common here in trinidad and very nutritious for him


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh ok... At least you tried it.

Yeah I was gonna say, petstores usually neglect the fish, so feeders are neglected even more. He is pretty though. How many gallons is the tank?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

That thing is so cute.
How big does he get?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Beautiful! I've always wanted one, wouldnt he need a bigger tank though, as they have the postential to reach 40 inches


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh he's so cute!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

That is a wierd-looking fish  He has some beautiful markings, though. I wish I had a tank that large! I'd probably get some kind of ridiculous pleco.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

kfryman said:


> Oh ok... At least you tried it.
> 
> Yeah I was gonna say, petstores usually neglect the fish, so feeders are neglected even more. He is pretty though. How many gallons is the tank?


its a 75 gallon tank.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

That's a bit too small isn't it? Yes,


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

for the while its good he is only 10 inches long..


----------



## Hanky (Feb 1, 2012)

He is a cool looking fish, you do realize though that he can grow to 4 feet long? He will eventually need a tank 3 times his length or 12 feet long, and they do grow quick by the time he is 2 years old he will be over 24 inchs long. Can you provide the proper tank for him. Also if all those angels are in the 75 gallon with him you will very soon be way overstocked.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Hanky said:


> He is a cool looking fish, you do realize though that he can grow to 4 feet long? He will eventually need a tank 3 times his length or 12 feet long, and they do grow quick by the time he is 2 years old he will be over 24 inchs long. Can you provide the proper tank for him. Also if all those angels are in the 75 gallon with him you will very soon be way overstocked.


i have a 200 gallon pond at the back for him.. and for now he has enough space...he hunts the angels...he ate 3 already..


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

He is pretty cool looking.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Tikibirds said:


> He is pretty cool looking.


thanx  he gotta be....because i paid $300 for him :S


----------



## Hanky (Feb 1, 2012)

Great ,200 gal should do fine, I was concerned your tank was a bit overstocked but sounds like hes taking care of that issue himself. haha

WOW $300 bucks


----------

